# What hobbies do you have that will help when the SHTF?



## PrepperForums (Nov 21, 2014)

What hobbies do you have that will help when the SHTF? In what way?

What hobbies do you want to learn?


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

A few obvious ones. Hunting, fishing, archery, trap, day at the range. hanging out on prepperforums.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Camping, hiking, backpacking, cycling and astronomy.

Oh,..................... and guns.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Underwater basket weaving. You know, for when the polar ice caps melt because of global warming and we're all under water.

Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


----------



## preponadime (Jun 15, 2016)

I don't know if anyone would consider this a hobby but I like working with the scouts. Twice a year we have the local scout troop up to the mountain the troop leader is a fellow Marine and prepper so we get them up here and teach things like firearms safety, outdoor survival skills, hunting, trapping, fishing and basic first aid. We even take them out and get lost well their lost we just disappear where we can keep an eye on them. It prepares them and us for SHTF.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Reading PrepperForums. Marksmanship. Cooking and baking. World travel. The study of history. Other things I do not care to share.


----------



## preponadime (Jun 15, 2016)

Sasquatch said:


> Underwater basket weaving. You know, for when the polar ice caps melt because of global warming and we're all under water.
> 
> Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


Isn't that kind of hard with hairy hands and big feet


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

preponadime said:


> Isn't that kind of hard with hairy hands and big feet


We are a nimble bunch.

Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

I started collecting and repairing Coleman lanterns and stoves. Quite interesting history as well.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

For just sitting around I enjoy getting incapacitated and playing on the compooter with my pals. Normally nagged into mowing the grass every week or two. Sure be glad when cold weather hits to get a break from that nonsense. Now the highlight of life is my two days per week which are boys day out with the guys days. I goes to the pool hall on Tuesday and to the Sports Pub on Weds..where I normally argue politics and relgion with liberals. I stay home of the weekend because the Little Bride is firmly convinced I might take her out on date sometime. Women are pretty silly huh?


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Crocheting, gardening (I know that one is a surprise), food preservation, making herbal teas (the kind that are legal in all states).


----------



## acidMia (Aug 3, 2016)

Hiking, camping, fishing, canoeing, gardening. Reading as well, I just wish I could retain more of what I've read. Not sure if the housework (repairs, renovations) can be considered a hobby, I guess I do enjoy it so I'll count it. 

I have a lot of hobbies I'd like to learn such as mechanics, astronomy, medicinal gardening, food preservation, and archery. I also need to become more familiar with my own firearms, and then others.

And then there are others' hobbies that I have no interest in but could muddle through if need be, like knitting, sewing, weaving and cooking (I do enjoy baking).


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Avid deer hunter, butchering and processing my game, archery, marksmanship, knife sharpening, fire starting, bush craft, land navigation, playing guitar, movie buff and the most imporant thing and the thing that will keep me going. I collect guitar picks.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

The list is long but sweet , so it's the basic survival skills , wood working , auto repair , locksmith , a little gunsmith , hunting , fishing , target shooting , gardening , food prepping , cooking , wooden model ship building , plastic car and truck models , watching cartoons .


----------



## soggybiscuit3 (Sep 18, 2016)

Hunting, fishing, camping, map usage, electronic equipment of any kind repairing. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Jack of all trades...

Master of none...


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Fixing things, tinkering. Maybe then I will have more time for learning woodworking. I'm also having fun with learning about gardening.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Oddcaliber said:


> I started collecting and repairing Coleman lanterns and stoves. Quite interesting history as well.


I do this myself.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Well let's see here, I can build, plumb, wire, roof, your home although it may not be up to code but it will be well built, I've had to learn all these skills playing on my properties over the years. I refuse to pay some guy $120 an hour to replace my windows ect.

But probably my most useful skill (besides being a PlayGirl magazine model) is my interest and knowledge in various methods of harnessing energy from hydrogen, hydro, wind, and solar. I even tinker in bio-fuels and brewing some damn fine whiskey which we all know is the ultimate energy source!


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

What I need to survive.


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

Meh. I got nothing.

My wife made me give up my hobbies. She told me SHE was now my hobby.
She also told me SHE was my mid-life crisis, so I didn't need to waste my time having one.


----------



## darsk20 (Jun 1, 2015)

Coastie dad said:


> Meh. I got nothing.
> 
> My wife made me give up my hobbies. She told me SHE was now my hobby.
> She also told me SHE was my mid-life crisis, so I didn't need to waste my time having one.


Did you remind her that hobbies change from time to time as interest waxes and wanes, and a number of hobbies are about collecting?

I believe my wife is much more of a life choice. If I want to live, we stay together.

My hobbies currently are climbing, hiking, traveling, enjoying watching my son grow, shooting, knife collecting, hunting and just learning anything I can.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Watching ...... a lifetime obsession, both people and events. 

For example .....Many years ago I used to take my family to Six Flags over Texas often, I had a ball ...... spent my time watching the masses of people. Learned much.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Not sure it was as much a hobby as a profession but Is drinking and chasing women considered helpful in a SHTF scenario? No matter, my wife put an end to that 22 years ago.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

Coastie dad said:


> Meh. I got nothing.
> 
> My wife made me give up my hobbies. She told me SHE was now my hobby.
> She also told me SHE was my mid-life crisis, so I didn't need to waste my time having one.


I guess she wears the pants , LMAO .


----------



## Leeroy Jenkins (May 16, 2015)

In order of my confidence of that skill....

Emergency Medicine-not a hobby but it's my job and I enjoy it
Weightlifting/fitness
Shooting
Mountaineering/orienteering 
Gardening
Archery
Beekeeping


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

Targetshooter said:


> I guess she wears the pants , LMAO .


Actually, she wears overalls quite often when working the farm. Probably does more work than a lot of people on this forum, since she runs the farm while I'm off at the hospital. You know, brushhogging, wood splitting, gardening, canning, trimming hooves on animals, caring for her fowl. Right now she's running trap lines to catch the ***** prowling around. Six more hours and she has her doctorate.
Hm. Enjoy your laughing. I dont have to prove my manliness. I just have to much work to do to worry about hobbies. I concentrate on the rewards of giving those up.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

Coastie dad said:


> Actually, she wears overalls quite often when working the farm. Probably does more work than a lot of people on this forum, since she runs the farm while I'm off at the hospital. You know, brushhogging, wood splitting, gardening, canning, trimming hooves on animals, caring for her fowl. Right now she's running trap lines to catch the ***** prowling around. Six more hours and she has her doctorate.
> Hm. Enjoy your laughing. I dont have to prove my manliness. I just have to much work to do to worry about hobbies. I concentrate on the rewards of giving those up.


 I was just joking , please don't take like I was putting you down or taken your man hood away . You are a very lucky man to have someone like her .


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

Yeah. She told me my hobbies were self destructive. She's probably the reason I'm typing this in right now.
Nah, we're good. No problem.


----------



## mcangus (Jun 3, 2014)

A Watchman said:


> Watching ...... a lifetime obsession, both people and events.
> 
> For example .....Many years ago I used to take my family to Six Flags over Texas often, I had a ball ...... spent my time watching the masses of people. Learned much.


What sort of observations were note worthy?
I find watching people in public interesting as well. They say you cannot judge a book by its cover and that a single moment won't give enough time to judge someone, I beg to differ. It might be some evolutionary thing or some weird spiritual thing, but I believe humans really have some kind of 6th sense, or some ability to know if someone is a good guy or bad guy right away.


----------



## New guy 101 (Dec 17, 2014)

mcangus said:


> What sort of observations were note worthy?
> I find watching people in public interesting as well. They say you cannot judge a book by its cover and that a single moment won't give enough time to judge someone, I beg to differ. It might be some evolutionary thing or some weird spiritual thing, but I believe humans really have some kind of 6th sense, or some ability to know if someone is a good guy or bad guy right away.


Observations is everything...Sure you can't tell a book by its cover....but bad art is bad art...stupid names are stupid names...the price is there...and you can see how thick it is.

Observation of life gives you the information you need...your knowledge life's experiences gives you the ability to judge it.

Me...I can kill most anything...usually without crying about it.

I can play guitar....
I can make up stories...especially superman like stories were I win the day...
I can scare bears and critters of lesser intellect...most humans...
I can fix a tractor...even a broken one....

I can figure out most every problem...even the ones I created....
most importantly...I can turn my give a damn meter off in an instant...and I can become someone evil...and then forget I did so....

not sure its all good...but its all me.....


----------



## pakrat (Nov 18, 2012)

Blacksmithing, Bushcraft, Hunting (Bow & Firearms), Reloading


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

New guy 101 said:


> Observations is everything...Sure you can't tell a book by its cover....but bad art is bad art...stupid names are stupid names...the price is there...and you can see how thick it is.
> 
> Observation of life gives you the information you need...your knowledge life's experiences gives you the ability to judge it.
> 
> ...


Why would you need to fix a tractor that isn't broken.

Yes, I am full of vim and vinegar today.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

New guy 101 said:


> Observations is everything...Sure you can't tell a book by its cover....but bad art is bad art...stupid names are stupid names...the price is there...and you can see how thick it is.
> 
> Observation of life gives you the information you need...your knowledge life's experiences gives you the ability to judge it.
> 
> ...


I used to go from 0 to a$$hole in 1.2 seconds. I'm getting older now it takes me 1.6 seconds.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

inceptor said:


> I used to go from 0 to a$$hole in 1.2 seconds. I'm getting older now it takes me 1.6 seconds.


My lifelong pursuit and personal thorn ....... patience. Like you, I have made a little progress ...... kind of.


----------



## mickbear (Aug 26, 2015)

farming,gardening,beekeeping,hunting,fishing,woodworking,cattle,chickens,black powder guns,archery,minor veterinary work,first aid, CPR , and i could build you a liquor still that produces some pretty good fire water (i haven't sense the late 70's but i'm sure it would come back to me).


----------



## phrogman (Apr 17, 2014)

I like to shoot and staying physically fit, it is also part of my job. I have worked as a helicopter mechanic and it has translated over to vehicles, motorcycles and pretty much anything that has nuts and bolts. I don't have any other hobbies that can help except for prepping. I like to read and learn but fail at putting much of it into practice. Also, my job has given me training in first aid, CPR, hand to hand combat and some survival skills but I don't use them enough say that I am proficient.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

I guess the one hobby that I could fall back on as a last resort, "Liberate" a twin engine bird from the local airport to get to the Alamo.

That decision would have to be made early on, before they are burned or drained of gas.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

My hobby will end SHTF. It is riding by motorcycles. SHTF that bad I will be to focused on duty worrying about hobbies will not be an issue. Worked for me in the past it will have to do again.
The views some of us on the other side of mid life will always be different than those that have not topped the hill yet.


----------



## redhawk (May 7, 2014)

Hunting, fishing, butchering and processing my harvests, archery, gardening, canning, dehydrating, cooking/baking, knife sharpening, carpentry/construction and EMS/first aid.


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

I'm surprised this didn't come up but I know how to reload ammo

Yea it doesn't sound like a great skill but when your guns go .... Click... you will need me.

Backstocking a bit of powder, and primers we are golden. If you are talking handgun I can cast bullets and even a few rifle rounds.

But I have a bit of production bullets backstocked as well.

In Theory

In fact I don't have anything at all, what was I thinking?

Who would put back primers and powder and bullets in case SHTF

I have a few cans of SPAM, that has to account for something...... Yes?


----------



## soggybiscuit3 (Sep 18, 2016)

Montana Rancher said:


> I'm surprised this didn't come up but I know how to reload ammo
> 
> Yea it doesn't sound like a great skill but when your guns go .... Click... you will need me.
> 
> ...


I need to find the time to get familiarized with this skill. It's a great thing to know.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

Ok 
So my next most precious skill is that I stock medical supplies. Most of which are purchased here: Veterinary Supplies, Medical & Podiatry Products at best prices

Yes I understand that it is a vet supply place but really you can get almost anything you need to treat people at a vet supply house for a fraction of the price.

Of course I have the advantage of my wife being a BSN (registered nurse) and my son a combat medic (basically qualified as a EMT in all 50 states)

With the combination of a LOT of medical knowledge and just the bandaids, gauze, disinfectants, and sutures that you can easily buy over the counter... we have a pretty good trauma center set up and when SHTF better care than most.

In case you missed it before you can also buy "fish" antibiotics at a really high price but legally so you can have amoxicillin, etc back stocked.

Just Google "fish antibiotics' and you will have a wealth of information.


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

Ok, I'm bored and thinking what else I could share.

Did you know you can fill cavaties?

http://modernsurvivalonline.com/Files/medical/wtndentist_2010_Web_Full_Book.pdf

A free download about how to do "field" dentistry

I am guessing that would help a few.


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

Holy crap!

I've had a book called "where there is no doctor" for at least 10 years, I haven't compared it to my original hardcopy but here is a PDF of it

http://modernsurvivalonline.com/Files/medical/wtndentist_2010_Web_Full_Book.pdf

Download it and print it out, a lot of information but also a lot of wisdom if it is the same book I read many years ago.


----------



## warrior4 (Oct 16, 2013)

First aid, CPR- Like others not really a hobby, just my job and I'm good at it and enjoy it
Fire starting- Fire good!
Board Games- gotta keep the morale up
Hiking/camping- Useful to know how to get from A to B on foot
Triathlon- Been slacking off my training for a while but it helps keep me in shape
Adventure races- These are fun as the wife and I actually get to practice map and compass work
Shooting- Obvious reasons

Things I'd like to learn include blacksmithing/knifesmithing, more formalized self defense, how to fix/tinker with engines, woodworking, basic construction, gardening.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Thanks ..... good shares Montana Rancher.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

I guess my hobby only, with relevance to SHTF is amateur radio.

The equipment would serve two purposes, monitoring, local, country and world conditions.

The second would be for personal, tactical local communications.

All of my equipment is capable of operating outside the amateur bands if needed.


----------



## admin (Apr 28, 2016)

*
Hanging out in forum communities*: I have learned so much in forum communities over the years that I do consider this to be something that will be helpful.
*
Photography*: Although this has no direct benefit if a SHTF situation, it has taught me to see the little things that others might miss. I notice little things in the horizon that don't quite "fit".

*Camping*: This is helping me learn bushcraft skills. I have a long way to go, but I am getting there.

*Hiking*: Helping me to get fit and increase stamina which can certainly be an advantage during SHTF situations.

One thing that could be a detriment (not sure) is that I tend to be a gadget collector. I have a walk in closet filled with gadgets that I may never use. This winter may be a good time to sort through it all to (1) make sure I practice using each item (2) Find out what is worthless and get rid of it, just keeping what will actually be useful during a SHTF situation.


----------



## CGjennifer (Oct 9, 2016)

Knitting would keep my hands busy and help me relax so would sewing something nice.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Farming and intelligence gathering


----------



## Phil74501 (Oct 11, 2016)

Homebrewing. I can make booze out of just about anything, as long as I have access to some yeast. Do I really need to explain how that would be useful? :tango_face_wink:


----------



## m14nm (Nov 9, 2012)

''What hobbies do you have that will help when the SHTF?''

At one time I worked in a cabinet shop, so my garage is a woodworking shop. As long as there's electricity, but wouldn't want to waste gas for the generator, building a cabinet ect. I only build items for myself and children. But I still spend a lot of time at the cabinet shop B-Sing. I shot high power competition with the M-14 platform for years, and still shoot those rifles often. So reloading could help keep my sanity. Casting and powder coating takes up some of my time also. I usually have a good garden, but things are planted elsewhere & everywhere. LOL. Metal detecting, my favorite hobby. Spend a lot of time on this one.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

The ability to sharpen the saw chains, properly.
Set and sharpen the teeth on the two man crosscut saws.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Phil74501 said:


> Homebrewing. I can make booze out of just about anything, as long as I have access to some yeast. Do I really need to explain how that would be useful? :tango_face_wink:


Just to be clear .... in a SHTF event .... you plan on concentrating on picking up chicks?


----------



## Phil74501 (Oct 11, 2016)

A Watchman said:


> Just to be clear .... in a SHTF event .... you plan on concentrating on picking up chicks?


Well sure. Chicks wanna survive zombie attacks as much as guys do. What better way to get their mind off of things than a good bottle, or 5, of homebrew?


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

I grew up on a farm, so I know how to work, grow crops, spent the last 40 years doing carpentery, built some 200 homes, currently have my own remodeling business, spend a far amount of time camping,summer and winter, I also do a far amount of hunting and fishing. I would like to think if I were run into a good group, I might be useful enough to keep around.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

oh, seeing how far I can launch a can of OCS with just the power of my mighty azz(you know, fart power) oh darn I think that was a Hershey squirt.


----------



## Rick (Nov 5, 2016)

*Backpacking, camping, shooting*

I spent 25 years of my life out in the woods hiking, camping, hunting, fishing, and generally recreating myself after spending the week going nuts trying to keep people's computers running who knew not one thing about them, didn't want to learn, and kept making the same mistakes over, and over, and over, and......well you get the idea. I am now of the firm opinion that this world is not far from being destroyed and/or ruined and at the least by people who live by and for power. I want to learn some things I didn't learn out there in the woods and hopefully pass on to some people who really care, some of the things I learned. I am currently writing a book for beginning backpackers and I would like to think that I have some valuable knowledge that may be of help to others. This knowledge ranges from trail-craft to cooking to basic survival skills and I would love to increase it, which one does by listening to others who have been there, done it, and have the Tee shirt. And maybe along the way I can teach just a few folks who like to learn some of the stuff I picked up. Things like how to make weatherproof, self igniting fire-starters for instance just to name one useful thing I picked up that I am willing to pass on to others who might be interested. And maybe I'll learn some stuff that I can use that I don't know. I certainly hope I will, because that's one of my main desires. To learn.


----------



## Konabill (Jan 3, 2017)

Oddcaliber said:


> I started collecting and repairing Coleman lanterns and stoves. Quite interesting history as well.






 I like Coleman stoves as well, but for lanterns Lancaster is the best. Stainless steel construction equals no rust. Fount size allows a full night burn time too.


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

When the topic of BOB comes up I always recommend getting some backpacking gear to use and then getting out and enjoying yourself. If the SHTF happens and you need the gear you got it if it never happens great. You have years of good times and good exercise going on hikes. Travel trailers/ Campers for use at least at first at a BOL and in the mean time on vacations. 

I have several hobbies/ interest that are useful in every day situations and will also be useful in SHTF; camping, backpacking,canoeing, fishing, deer hunting, martial arts, firefighting, gardening, livestock raising - cattle, goats, chickens,bees. Beer and wine making, dehydrating, canning. Home building, plumbing to include septic systems, home wiring, welding . military training -use of small arms, base defense, small unit tactics, NBC defense, EMT. Ham radio. Jeep wheeling- cross country or rough road driving . 

Things I want to learn or get better at - the use of horse drawn wagons I struggle to get the harness on the horse and can only do so with a very well trained horse. I have hitched up my neighbors horses and buggies but need a lot of practice. I rode a lot as teenager but have not done so since and that equipment is not the same. I been thinking about getting a almost ready to retire mare team that could teach me. With a team of mares I could have them breed so that they help pay for themselves. If I raised their young and trained them I would have their replacements other fouls could be sold. Just not sure I want to put that much time into that hobby. But still thinking about it.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Spent a lot of time carrying a ruck, lived out of it for 3 months at a time often. Pretty sure that hobby is well engrained in me. Got paid to carry a firearm, carried and trained with it more than I used it in real time but enough to pass the test. Camped out in some strange places some times for 12- 18 months. Land Nav was learned and well tested in real life. I still need the night sky chart for the hard stuff. Learned to break other people stuff, got very good at it. Farming is a hobby for some , for us it was just what we did.
Working on Bikes and ATV's is a hobby, I guess, learned to use a wrench some what. Granddaughter ask me today where I learned to weld, I told her Grandpa handed me a broken plow part and said go fix this. Then he laugh and said I really did not need that anyway. Then he showed me a few things. People like us never really had hobbies of the sake of killing time. What we did just became a hobby I guess.
We are as ready as we will ever be, while at the same time you learn training is never over.


----------



## Joe (Nov 1, 2016)

I keep bees and grow a big garden. I also am pretty handy with a hammer and a saw.


----------



## Economic Survivalist (Dec 21, 2016)

Hobby farming, archery, construction and repair skills. 
I would like to learn to garden/greenhouse.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

When subjects like this show up it high lights the difference in where people live and come from.
Here the raspberry bushes that grow on the line fence are just part of life here. Kids everyone grow up know where they are and what they can be used for.
The garden was not a prep for SHTF it again is just part of life. Grandma is 85 still plants the garden every year give 90% of it away.
The chickens are as much pets and scenery as the are a food source. At 69 cents a dozen that is cheaper than you can raise your own eggs. But having them run around the place is cool.
Sons raised gas money and money to keep cars going while in school by selling Hogs.
Going out in season and taking a deer or two just expected. If you shoot it you dress it. Second son and I were talking on the phone last night about the 336 30-30 he took his first deer with. I gave it to him after that shot. And he still has it.
Thinning out the Squirrels, and rabbits was necessary task that put some different meat on the table.
Cutting and stacking wood was just away to get rid of a down tree, and have some ready when needed.
My only Hobby is motorcycles. SHTF and I have to grab something and run , I would more likely grab a small 4 wheel drive. I can ride anything but the only place a motorcycle makes a bad ass get away vehicle is the movies.

We never seen thing things a hobbies. They were and are just part of life here.


----------



## NotAnOxymoron (Jan 7, 2017)

Smitty901 said:


> We never seen thing things a hobbies. They were and are just part of life here.


That's why I'm struggling to come up with an answer. What's my life and what's my hobby?

I do a bunch of things. Not always because they're fun. Fortunately, they usually are.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

NotAnOxymoron said:


> That's why I'm struggling to come up with an answer. What's my life and what's my hobby?
> 
> I do a bunch of things. Not always because they're fun. Fortunately, they usually are.


 Grandpa's only hobby was a couple beers at the tavern and talking about farming. This only happened when for some rare reason there was no work that could be done.
Grandpa loved farming so much it was both his work and his pleasure. He was a prefect example of life is what you make it.
To major real careers in my life Army and building Rail Roads. No one ever had to force me to get up and do what needed to be done. I loved what I did some days better than others but both careers gave me everything I needed. Those days have been left behind . Now I revert to an earlier time the farming part of my life a much simpler life. Learning new skills as house husband. Some times I think hobbies are over rated. Everybody needs at least one. I guess.


----------



## NotAnOxymoron (Jan 7, 2017)

Smitty901 said:


> Grandpa's only hobby was a couple beers at the tavern and talking about farming. This only happened when for some rare reason there was no work that could be done.
> Grandpa loved farming so much it was both his work and his pleasure. He was a prefect example of life is what you make it.
> To major real careers in my life Army and building Rail Roads. No one ever had to force me to get up and do what needed to be done. I loved what I did some days better than others but both careers gave me everything I needed. Those days have been left behind . Now I revert to an earlier time the farming part of my life a much simpler life. Learning new skills as house husband. Some times I think hobbies are over rated. Everybody needs at least one. I guess.


My Grandpa owned a tavern, so I've got the family influence covered!
To be fair, he was a big part of our camping life, too.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

I don't cast bullets anymore, but I have been a blade polisher for almost 20 years.

Polishing varies from simple sharpening based on the grit level the edges are taken to. Most commercial knives arrive at 300 to 400 grit, aand for most chores, that is sufficient.

However, cabinet makers and sushi chefs requite sharp, refined edges for the work they do. Many hunters will have a smaller knife polished for caping a trophy mount.

Over the last five years the cutlery industry has invented and distributed ever-increasing suspensions, slurries and stones that take knife edges to unheard of levels. When I first hung my shingle, a knife edge at 5000 grit was pretty much best you could get. I now have Japanese stones that polish edges to 30,000 grit all by themselves.

But it's the advent of slurries and applicators that really made the breakthrough. We now have nanodiamond slurry and nano-cloth applicators that take even jackknives to 3.2 million grit.

The alloys available now also contribute to the improvement in cutting tools.


----------

